# Vitamin B12 Deficiency



## Tanith

Vitamin B12, also called cobalamin, is a water soluble vitamin with a key role in the normal functioning of the brain and nervous system.

Vitamin B12 deficiency: Common early symptoms are tiredness, a decreased mental work capacity, weakened concentration and memory, and irritability and depression. If left unchecked I believe that this deficiency can lead to Depersonalization. I recently just got a blood test done for something unrelated and it to showed that I was low on this vitamin.

People who have this problem due to an absorption problem (as opposed to simply having a diet that's lacking in B12) won't benefit from multivitamins containing the B-complex. To sum it up, if a person is 1.) deficient and 2.) the deficiency is due to malabsorption or a similar breakdown in B12's metabolism, that person needs injections and/or oral (or sublingula lozenge) therapy--possibly lifelong. It can take a long time--decades, sometimes--for B12 deficiency to develop.

A simple bloodtest should be able to tell if you are low on this vitamin so it isn't difficult to check (Might aswell just to make sure that this isn't the cause) but don't let your doctor tell you that you can't be B12 deficient because you're not anemic; symptoms (neurological symptoms especially) often show up a long time before the deficiency manifests itself as a blood disorder.

For me personally I am to start getting monthly injections of this vitamin on Monday. I will reply to this topic if my DP improves over the coming few months.


----------



## Tommygunz

glad you found out. i have believed B viamins play a role in DP since i first started studying it, that why i have the sublingual B complex in my vitamin regimen. i have had dramatic improvements from it, as well as the other vitamins in the regimen.


----------



## Tanith

Well 1 injection down and no noticeable differences (I assume that it would take a few more injections before I notice something). I have little doubt that this is the cause of my DP but I'm worried that even though my B12 levels return to normal that my DP will remain because I left the issue untreated for to long.


----------



## Tommygunz

nah, don't sweat it. give it a week or two and you will feel some changes taking place. DP doesn't become permanent because of B12 deficiency. it just takes a bit for B12 to resume it's role in the brain.


----------



## Tanith

Yea I'm willing to wait the full 5 months to see if I improve in that time. If I had only slightly improved or not improved at all then I will start taking daily Methylcobalamin supplements.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Any updates?


----------



## FoXS

did not help for me


----------



## Guest

B12 and Vitamin D are SO incredibly important. I honestly do not believe that it in and of itself will take away dp BUT it will help with depression, anxiety, mental clairty, etc, which will help you in recovering from dp. Last winter I was so depressed that I couldn't get out of bed. I would open my eyes and the first thought I had was that I just wish I never had to wake up. I didn't want to live. I didn't want to eat or move or think or breathe. I went on antidepressants and they weren't helping so my doctor, who is into homeopathic medicine tested my blood and I was severely deficient in both b12 and vitamin d. I started weekly b12 injections, daily b 12 pills, and weekly d pills (they were like 50000 iu per week). It took a couple of weeks but it brought me out of that pit of depression. I felt better than I had in a LONG time.

I have gotten incredibly depressed again and am going out today to get some more sub b complex and d pills.


----------



## BusyBee

I dont belive DP will linger just because you left it untreated. My doctor wouldnt treat mine!

I live on a windsweat north coast of England so no vitimin D for me!

I will ask doc to test and see if i can get supplements. Thanks for this and good luck


----------



## 938721

no updates? I guess it didnt work? I would love to know.


----------



## Minerva8979

Months ago I started getting B12 injections every two weeks because my levels were ridiculously low. My doctor hasn't told me why this is, and she says it will correct itself. So now I'm giving myself injections every friday until january 2011 to see if that helps. But I DEFINITELY feel better RIGHT after getting an injection. The DR/DP is sooo much worse in all the cliche ways if I'm low, and I can feel it go downhill. I always advise getting blood tests done, because they have helped me.


----------



## Visual

Tanith said:


> Vitamin B12, also called cobalamin, is a water soluble vitamin with a key role in the normal functioning of the brain and nervous system.
> 
> Vitamin B12 deficiency: Common early symptoms are tiredness, a decreased mental work capacity, weakened concentration and memory, and irritability and depression. If left unchecked I believe that this deficiency can lead to Depersonalization. I recently just got a blood test done for something unrelated and it to showed that I was low on this vitamin.
> 
> People who have this problem due to an absorption problem (as opposed to simply having a diet that's lacking in B12) won't benefit from multivitamins containing the B-complex. To sum it up, if a person is 1.) deficient and 2.) the deficiency is due to malabsorption or a similar breakdown in B12's metabolism, that person needs injections and/or oral (or sublingula lozenge) therapy--possibly lifelong. It can take a long time--decades, sometimes--for B12 deficiency to develop.
> 
> A simple bloodtest should be able to tell if you are low on this vitamin so it isn't difficult to check (Might aswell just to make sure that this isn't the cause) but don't let your doctor tell you that you can't be B12 deficient because you're not anemic; symptoms (neurological symptoms especially) often show up a long time before the deficiency manifests itself as a blood disorder.
> 
> For me personally I am to start getting monthly injections of this vitamin on Monday. I will reply to this topic if my DP improves over the coming few months.


I was wondering about the B12 you have in Scotland. Does it have aluminum in it?

I assume it is the same as in the USA. Here there is nearly as much aluminum in the shot as there is Methylcobalamin. When you read the small print it warns about the dangers of aluminum toxicity. And that the shots can kill young children.


----------



## geronimo88

I used to have periods of b12 deficiency before DP. But I haven't checked recently. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Emile

I started on B12 5 weeks ago, and must say I see an interesting development. Thinking is clearer, and concentration much better. Also stress coping is much improved. Will see if this will stay/improve further. I guess B12 may not help everyone with DP/DR, because of the variation in the actual cause(s).

Will post new results in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Emile

I am now on an maintenance dose for B12, 1000 micrograms hydroxycobalamin per 2 months. So far things are a lot better then before: DP/DR is down, anxiety levels are low, work is easier to handle, etc. Never thought this would be possible. Unfortunately this was already found a decade ago, and ignored by the doctors involved. I don't understand how things like that can happen. It seems the role of B12 deficiency is like a blind spot to a lot of doctors.

Downside of the maintenance dose, is that some symptoms are coming back. Not strong (yet), but noticable: painful joints, tingling feeling in feet and head, pain in teeth/gums. If it gets worse, I will have to go back to my doctor to have the dose changed.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

Emile said:


> I am now on an maintenance dose for B12, 1000 micrograms hydroxycobalamin per 2 months. So far things are a lot better then before: DP/DR is down, anxiety levels are low, work is easier to handle, etc. Never thought this would be possible. Unfortunately this was already found a decade ago, and ignored by the doctors involved. I don't understand how things like that can happen. It seems the role of B12 deficiency is like a blind spot to a lot of doctors.
> 
> Downside of the maintenance dose, is that some symptoms are coming back. Not strong (yet), but noticable: painful joints, tingling feeling in feet and head, pain in teeth/gums. If it gets worse, I will have to go back to my doctor to have the dose changed.


Did you say 1000 micrograms every 2 months ? I take 1000 micrograms per day. (not that it's helping in any way so far)


----------



## jd99034

Id stay away from the injections because most of them contain preservatives that can make brain function worse. Mercury is common in b-12 injections.

Go with a sub-lingual tab that methylcobalmin instead on cyanocobalmin as it has to go through less of a process to get to the brain-

heres a link that explains the difference. I personally would rather take methylcobalmin, though its a lot more expensive


----------



## Tigerangel

I have Perncious Anemia and I take monthly B-12 shots, 1,000 mcg., every month, and it doesn't help my DP/DR one single bit. I was even in the hospital, critically-ill with this condition, but it didn't help my mental state at all.


----------



## Bellajean143

Tanith said:


> Vitamin B12, also called cobalamin, is a water soluble vitamin with a key role in the normal functioning of the brain and nervous system.
> 
> Vitamin B12 deficiency: Common early symptoms are tiredness, a decreased mental work capacity, weakened concentration and memory, and irritability and depression. If left unchecked I believe that this deficiency can lead to Depersonalization. I recently just got a blood test done for something unrelated and it to showed that I was low on this vitamin.
> 
> People who have this problem due to an absorption problem (as opposed to simply having a diet that's lacking in B12) won't benefit from multivitamins containing the B-complex. To sum it up, if a person is 1.) deficient and 2.) the deficiency is due to malabsorption or a similar breakdown in B12's metabolism, that person needs injections and/or oral (or sublingula lozenge) therapy--possibly lifelong. It can take a long time--decades, sometimes--for B12 deficiency to develop.
> 
> A simple bloodtest should be able to tell if you are low on this vitamin so it isn't difficult to check (Might aswell just to make sure that this isn't the cause) but don't let your doctor tell you that you can't be B12 deficient because you're not anemic; symptoms (neurological symptoms especially) often show up a long time before the deficiency manifests itself as a blood disorder.
> 
> For me personally I am to start getting monthly injections of this vitamin on Monday. I will reply to this topic if my DP improves over the coming few months.


 Any improvement


----------

